# Fiber made my symptoms worse; has this happened to you?



## 18355 (Feb 18, 2007)

I started seeing a new specialist for my IBS-D in January and late last month, he told me to start taking a fiber suppliment. I know that suddenly taking large amounts of fiber can aggitate symptoms, so I started with a low dose once a day.Within three days, it felt like the last foot or so of my lower intestinal tract was pumped full of a concrete that kept expanding and contracting. My IBS is bad enough that I have near-constant discomfort of some sort, and it was two or three times worse. It wasn't a feeling of needing to empty the bowel or even a full bowel; it's very difficult to describe. When the discomfort only got worse and no better, I stopped taking the fiber. Lo and behold, that added discomfort was gone.I know that fiber is a bulking agent, but as I said before, this was not a sensation that my bowel was full. It was a discomfort like heavy, constant expansion and contraction.Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've not had that sensation, but fiber can make some people's IBS worse. It is not universally good for all IBSers.On the other hand when it does work it is safe and cheap.Sometimes it matters which fiber you use. Some people will tolerate one better than another.K.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Miss M ~







I totally know what you're talking about! Gee I thought I was the only one... When I took fiber at my dr.'s recommendation, I started with small doses, too -- while it did improve my D (more formed), it gave me such uncomfortable feeling of fullness/heaviness and pain -- for a few days I would be straining (but only that my BM still came 4-5 times a day and I never felt I was done); and then for one day my tummy would just go to flush mode -- much worse than not taking it







. ... I've stopped taking fiber all together after trying for 4 weeks as my dr. said, "if it doesn't work after a month, it just won't work for you." And just like you, the added discomfort is gone. For me, compared with this terrible feeling of fullness/weightiness and of not ever going to be done, I'd rather have the D and some painful BMs in the morning and be done with it for the day.Kathleen's so right about fiber not necessarily working for everyone. So far I've only tried Benefiber 'cause that was what my dr. recommended. I'm kinda scared to try other brands now because of the added pain







...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Just fyi, but it can take up to eight weeks for the body to adjust to it.When you say low dose what's low? And what kind?There is also soulable and insoluable.


----------



## Dawhna (Oct 17, 2004)

I am wondering what fiber is best for constipation, soluble or insoluble and what brands make each type. thank you.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Eric, sorry, I didn't see this until today I tried soluable fiber -- at first I tried 1 tea spoon a couple times and it was too much and I reduced it and reduced it until finally used 1/4 tea spoon, but it seemed that it still gave me too much pain. At the moment I'm on antidep and antispas which seems to work OK -- but my dr's goal is to eventually get me off these and back to fber again -- LOL, he seems to think that fiber is still my solution after I get off my current meds. I'm so confused.Hi, Dawhna, generally insoluable fiber is good for C. Have you tried any? how does it work for you?Cherrie


----------

